# Best close faced reel



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I want to buy a good quality closed face reel and don't know squat about them can you guys give a recommendation. I'm trying to minimize the time I spend untangling line on a little kids rod (11 year a old daughter)

Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Zebco 33 been around forever


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are all basically the same with Zebco being the most popular but I suspect that is because Zebco has so many different models, plus they seem to produce a lot of kids packages. Personally I think the guys that started it all back in the 50's is the best and that is Johnson. The Johnson Century is still produced and I saw them at Wally World the other day. The do cost a few dollars more, about 25-30 dollars each but they are all metal have a dual pickup pin system and have probable the best drag system than any other closed reel system. I have several rigged up for guests and I keep four on the pontoon boat for the wife and I when we are crappie fishing. Either way which ever one you choose pick one that is all metal, not plastic and has a dual pin pickup. Another thing to consider when setting up a kids fishing pole is try to stay away from those dump pistol grip polls you see out there. A little kids hands are very small and just think about yourself trying to use a fishing poll that you can't even get your fingers wrapped around. Try to find a ultra lite straight grip poll if possible.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks I'm off to Wally world :lol: maybe if I'm real lucky Christy Brinkley will show up in a red sportscar on the way


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

You always see pictures of kids and fish with threir Zebco. enough said.
Right Bob you let me know if you meet Christie Brinkley and I'll land a Piper Cub on the Moon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah I wish! the wally world comment just reminds me of that old "Vacation" movie with Chevy Chase, that was a funny movie!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Diawa Silver and Gold Cast reels have been making the Editor's Picks in the magazines I have been reading.

The Silver cast have bushings and the Golds have bearings.

I have been using the SilverCast for about 5 years now and this year am upgrading to the Gold Casts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

are the daiwa close faced reels??? I'm looking to keep the line tangles down to minimum for a couple of my younger daughters so I can fish too :lol:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

yes they are closed faced. And very easy to work as well.

Most of the time I am find the silver casts for around $20-25 and the Gold cast from $38-50.

http://www.daiwa.com/tackle/reels/spincast/sc/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It looks like the Diawas have a single pickup pin. What is the advantage of the single pin vs the dual pickup pin mentioned in Gohons post about the johnson reels??


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

the double would actually be the better pick up system, but I just don't like Johnson reels. I have two Johnson Century's that the drag no longer functions on. I have tried taking them apart, cleaning and doing whatever I can to get them to work. Not had any luck. But then again, they are only about 30 years old too.

Loking at the new Johnson reels on the web. They are nothing like the reels that I have. Almost look like an imitation Silvercast.

Either one of them would be a good choice though.

Found this on the net this morning..
Follow link to whole article here.


From Outdoor Life Magazine said:


> SPINCAST REELS
> Johnson New Century C200B
> Best to crank the drag down and use at least 10 pound test line on the reel. The drag will run steadily but start-up forces are high and there was some pulsing. Max dynamic drag, 4.5 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I have two Johnson Century's that the drag no longer functions on.


One thing I started doing years ago was at the end of the day I back off on all the drags of the reels I've use that day. Any reel left with the reel set down will fail after awhile or at least become sticky. It becomes second nature to set the drags at the beginning of the day and loosen them at the end of the day. I've never had a problem with the new Johnsons but on the other had I don't use them for anything but panfish when out on the boat.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I know the Silver cast is capable of some decent fishing....

A 42" northern I caught in 2002 on a Silvercast mounted up on a Medium weight Shakespear Intrepid using 6 lb Fireline.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Been away for a few days, so you probably already bought whatever you were looking at. Just my two cents. I have always had good luck with the Johnson Centurys. Have used them ever since I started fishing. Hardly ever had any problems with tangles. Never had a problem with the drag not working on any of them. I like them because the top cover and outside pieces are all made of sturdy metal and hold up good to bumbs ect traveling too and from lakes, riding in boats etc. Good reels for kids as well. Cast smoothly and long distance with little effort. I personally have not been impressed with the Zebco reels. My wife grew up with a family that had only Zebco so she always gets Zebcos. I am always untangling her line, and of course the Zebco that she bought for my son.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We plan to be trout fishing which means 4-6 pound test line, the post above says you need to use 10 lb test with the johnsons have you found that to be true? I haven't bought anything yet still thinking about it. This forum is great for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bob, I was reading about the Zebco Omega. Supposed the be the 21st century version of the old 33. Sounds like a good reel. Burl


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bob, I was reading about the Zebco Omega. Supposed the be the 21st century version of the old 33. Sounds like a good reel. Burl
http://www.zebco.com/catalog/pro_spincast.html


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> We plan to be trout fishing which means 4-6 pound test line, the post above says you need to use 10 lb test with the johnsons have you found that to be true?


Appears the person commenting in the above post is giving their opinion about the drag quality from their experience, which I disagree with. Don't remember just what the test pound of the line was that was pre spooled on the Johnson but I always remove pre spooled line and put my on anyway. Right now I have 6# Berkley Ultra Thin spooled on the Johnson's I use for crappie. I'll be switching to 6# Ironsilk before this season starts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good I like the idea of buying american, I assume Johnson is an American company??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Good I like the idea of buying american, I assume Johnson is an American company??


Use to be made in Tulsa Oklahoma .......... don't know if that's still the case or not.


----------

